

Why Is Cosmos Blocked in the US on Youtube? - thecolorblue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPZxlWy0m7c&list=PLBA8DC67D52968201
Youtube is telling me episode two of Carl Sagan&#x27;s Cosmos contains content from EMI or SME (?). Does anyone know whats going on?
======
doubt_me
Because of the content ID system.

Welcome to youtube

